# Configurare User Per Uso Di Gnome

## halon

e' da poco che sto cercando di usare gentoo (con un po di ditro alle spalle) ma ho trovato un problema che non mi riesce proprio risolvere

ho installato gnome e tutto sembra funzionare tranne una cosa, accede solo da root, quando cerco di entrare con un user mi da tanti errori relativi al insufficienza di permessi

l'utente e' stato creato con adduser e non riesco trovare nessun manuale ceh mi insegno a configurare i permessi

qualceh anima pia mi può dare una mano?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

hai inserito l'utente nei gruppi "consigliati"?

----------

## halon

no non ho trovato nulla a proposito, mi puoi dare qualche indicazione?

----------

## ago

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap11

Se vuoi aggiungere il tuo utente a tutto:

```
for i in audio cdrom floppy games portage usb plugdev video wheel

do

gpasswd -a tuoutente $i

done
```

----------

